# [SOLVED] Need reliable Gigabit Network card

## Joseph_sys

I have a network card based on  Realtek RTL8111E chip set and the kernel driver: r8169

is not reliable, nor is the one in the portage: net-misc/r8168-8.026.00 

as a matter of fact they are both using the same driver ver. 06

So, I need a reliable Gigabit network card, are the Broadcom one reliable?

I have, only one PCI slot and the rest of them are PCI expressLast edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Jan 12, 2012 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

I myself am very fond of Intel network cards. So much so that I buy one

for every system which has those crappy realteks on it.

----------

## Veldrin

Another vote for intel. 

I think with intel, gigabit and pci-e you cannot go wrong.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> Another vote for intel. 
> 
> I think with intel, gigabit and pci-e you cannot go wrong.

 

Thanks folks for recommendation.

Looking up Intel PCI-e I think they have only one available:

Intel® Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter - Intel 82574 controller

Is it the one you have?

What driver is it using?

----------

## Veldrin

yep - same chip on my Intel EXPI9301CTBLK using the e1000e driver.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> yep - same chip on my Intel EXPI9301CTBLK using the e1000e driver.

 

Just got one and it is working OK, I hope this one has rock solid driver :-/

----------

